# Paw print shoes?



## KokoroTheDragon (Mar 21, 2010)

I recall seeing a pair of shoes with interchangeable soles that could be swapped out with soles that leave a pawprint pattern in the mud. (Skymall if I'm right?)
Does anyone own a pair of these or know where to get them?

Thanks,
KokoroTheDragon

(Randomness: I made killer fruit salad today.)


----------



## Joeyyy (Mar 21, 2010)

I had an old pair or XC racing flats with pawprint soles.  very epic.
but since theyre racing flats, i HIGHLY advise you do not wear them around.
your feet will kill.

o and i <3 fruit salad.


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 21, 2010)

I had a pair of shoes somewhat like that once, they had the prints of a robin, a fox, a weasel, a goose and a deer on the bottom, I always imagined that a very thick farmer would mistake a trespasser for a gang of one-legged animals if he was wearing them.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Mar 21, 2010)

i wouldnt mind a  pair of shoes with paw prints on botom. Never heard of ones with interchangable soles tho.

Can i have some fruit salad? :grin:


----------



## KokoroTheDragon (Mar 23, 2010)

Stargazer Bleu said:


> Can i have some fruit salad? :grin:


No, I ate it all... ^___^

Anyways, Does anyone know where I could obtain a pair?
The only stuff my googleing skills have been able to output are children's toy shoes for toddlers.

Any luck? Brand names? ect?


----------



## EskapePeanut (Mar 25, 2010)

I've too only ever seen kids shoes/rain boots with animal track soles.. but I did some google-ing there are some really expensive shoes here http://bobbasset.com/archives/132

Other then that good luck <3


----------



## KokoroTheDragon (Mar 29, 2010)

Those are pretty cool but I know there are some massed produced shoes out there somewhere!
Maybe I'll just commission or make soles myself.
Any luck anyone?


----------



## Matt (Apr 2, 2010)

That gave me an idea. I'm going to get a cheap pair of pay-less shoes with flat soles and do it myself.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Apr 2, 2010)

Matt said:


> That gave me an idea. I'm going to get a cheap pair of pay-less shoes with flat soles and do it myself.


 
could you show how it turnes out, if it not to bad a outcome?


----------



## KokoroTheDragon (Apr 4, 2010)

Matt said:


> That gave me an idea. I'm going to get a cheap pair of pay-less shoes with flat soles and do it myself.



Ohh not a bad Idea!
Anyone know how I can make the sole by molding rubber or carving it?


----------



## Matt (Apr 7, 2010)

You could make a mold and pour some of that rubber urethane stuff in it. There's an epoxy adhesive that bonds rubber to rubber really strong. 

Damn. I was going to try carving it at first, but what I'm saying actually sounds pretty plausable.


----------

